# Coastal Business Supplies Offers Graphtec Studio How To Curve Text Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A short video from Coastal Business Supplies shows how easy it is to curve text with Graphtec Studio software. The demo walks you through how to use the circle shape and text tools to create a perfect custom curved text in six simple steps. Discover this great way to add appeal to designs in seconds. See the video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4e4HJhaq4k.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

